

Binary Mechanics Launches Automated Web Consistency Tool - andrewbimech
http://www.builtinchicago.org/node/114247

======
andrewbimech
DomReactor is an automated cross-browser platform that allows developers and
test engineers to quickly test the UI of their web apps and web sites across
multiple browsers, versions and operating systems. DomReactor allows
developers and QA to concentrate on higher level development and testing and
offload the tedious and often manual task of difference detection. It’s now
easier for development teams, QA teams, content managers and digital marketers
to ensure their clients and site visitors enjoy a uniform experience.

